# powdery snow



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Does any one here think that lots of powdery snow effects the way that coyotes and fox come to the calls.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I sure do...they run in a lot quieter.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I perfer no snow, just cold weather! Snow does help calling in coyotes!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

Can I ask why you do not like snow? Is it a fact of getting around? I love the snow. I don't know why really I just always have since I was a kid I guess. The glare can wear on you though. After a long day of hunting when you get snowblindness...that isn't cool.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Just the fact of getting around from stand to stand. The more I can travel around on foot the better the success I have. On the other hand if you get alot of snow, coyotes don't travel as far hunting for food. So it can make calling more difficult.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah a lot of truth to those things. I like a good snow cover for the fact that it helps to see the coyotes though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Powder snow= $$$$$ You can get into your stand quiet. No crunchy snow. More snow the better. Closes a bunch or roads, thus eliminating road hunters, and giving the dogs alittle room. They don't like to live where people will walk through all the time. Get as far off the beaten path and shoot straight!

IMO


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good points P&Y. I also like the fact that powder allows you to walk quietly. Nothing worse than *crunch crunch* everytime you take a step. I also like taking the advantage away from the road hunter. Let the guys who are willing to work and sweat a little bit get the shots.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nothing worse then belly crawling for a half mile on a bedded fox, or similar, only to hear the noise of a snowmobile, or a truck and somehow they manage to go right inbetween you and the game. In the hole they go!! :evil:

Had same thing happen with Antalope. Nice 16 incher.. :evil:

Fallguy, just got off the phone with a friend of mine, that owns a ton of land, he has coyote problems. Three years ago he got a bunch of guys togather. 55 to be exact and did a bunch of drives, and from 12 p.m. on a Sunday- till dark they killed 110 dogs. He said that as of lately he has been seeing 10 times as many coyotes around as before they did this drive.

He wants me to come down there, if you are game, maybe I can show a Central guy a thing or two about shooting>>!!! :lol: I guess he wants to come along, thus he wants me to bring an extra gun. His old single shot shotty won't work I guess!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

P&Y

Where is this and when? PM me some specifics.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Fallguy. I haven't been on in a while. How have you been? 3 years ago I bough a pair of Nike Tarj P sunglasses and use them in the winter for hunting. They are polarized and cut out a lot of the glare. I used to get headaches after hunting on a sunny day with snow. They are about $130. But they are worth it they take a beating too.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to go in a different direction than you guys. I like a lot of snow with a good crust on top. It makes catching mice all but impossible for those critters. That means they are hungry and that means they'll more readily come to my calls.

I've found the crunching of the snow doesn't really spook them all that bad as long as they can't look up and see you. I guess everying from deer to cows crunch as they walk. The sound doesn't really spook them.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

you guys can have your snow! They call the same with snow or without snow! Well now that we got snow, I can't complain, Just hunt!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Buker

That is a good point. I guess when I think about it when I am out and the snow is crunchy I have always told myself "ahhh...I sound just like an animal"...you know, to give myself some confidence. And when it is powdery I am all excited and confident I am being sneaky. You know how it is...gotta have some self confidence. I am glad that there may be some truth to how I was thinking!


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Im just thiking that lots of powder might make the critters more reluctant to come to the calls from greater distances.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

aslo when the snow gets deeper they tend to stick to trails deer and themselves and others have made, but not always, seen two nice yotes following a cattle trail through the snow today no gun but even so they were between two groups of cattle no safe shot, but ill get em :sniper:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I like a light dusting of snow. It makes following a blood trail SO much easier if you happen to wound one! They don't all go bang-flop you know.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got to agree with LeviM -- get out there early and hit 'em hard. I like the early season from mid-October until deer season starts up around here about Nov. 20.

When there's no snow, I can make more stands. More stands equals more action and I've found I generally shoot two-thirds of my yotes in the first one-third of the season and the remaining one-third of my yotes comes in roughly the last two-thirds. Colder weather and snow don't seem to make caller easier, in fact, it makes it more difficult.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you ever have trouble with your calls freezing up? I've taken to periodically calling by drawing in on the end of my DT PC3 instead of blowing from the mouthpiece. Maybe I'm just full of hot air, but my reed seems to freeze up pretty easily.


----------

